# Erreur type 2 avec toutes les applis!!



## Toz (29 Avril 2000)

Voilà, j'ai une erreur type 2 sur presque toutes mes applis: Macsoup quand je veux changer la typo. Avec Netscape 4.7 quand je choisis mes adresses de destinataires, ou au mieux quand j'envoie le message. TDB apparence quand je choisis un autre thème!
...
Je suis en 8.6 fr, imac, 160 méga de Ram.
Il semble que cette erreur apparaisse depuis que j'ai installé carbon lib pour 8.6 (viré depuis), oculus (web cam), ivisit (webcam), SoundJam.
Celà vient t'il des préfs? Lesquelles en rapport avec le système?
celà vient t'il des extensions?
Quelqu'un a-til eu ce problème?
Quelqu'un connaitrait-il une incompatibilité quelconque?
Merci à tous
Alexandre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

MacOS 8.6 est connu pour avoir un problème de polices, qui peut conduire à des plantages d'applications ou du système.
Apple a mis au point une extension système pour remédier à ce pbe : "MÀJ Gestionnaire de polices" ainsi qu'une petite application "SOS Polices" qui permet de tester les fontes installées dans ton système.
Et tu peux trouver tout ça ici : http://asu.info.apple.com/swupdates.nsf/264eb185562a53f2862567ed00685a00?CreateDocument 
Ce n'est pas sûr que cela résolve ton pbe, mais ds ts les cas, ça vaut la peine d'essayer et ça peut pas faire de mal.
Voili, voilou
@+
LN


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Avril 2000)

C'est encore moi !!!
En fait le lien que je t'ai mis t'envoie sur une page avec des versions anglaises des updates d'Apple. La page en français ne garde pas l'URL cad que en faisant un copier-coller de l'adresse tu aboutis sur la page en anglais, ne me demande pas pourquoi.
Pour télécharger la VF, il faut que tu ailles ici : http://asu.info.apple.com/ 
Ds le champ du haut tu mets "font manager update" (sans les guillemets), pour la langue, tu choisis francais dans le pop-up du dessous, tu appuies sur search et cette fois ci tout devrait être OK.


----------



## Toz (29 Avril 2000)

LN, je te remercie. Ceci dit, cela va beaucoup mieux depuis que j'ai viré les préfs mac Os.
Alexandre


----------

